# Meet my new arrivals...



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I already posted on goat frenzy, but thought I'd share here. My meat starter herd.....

Here is my starter boer herd, for free..

























The brown doe is due soon I think what is your opinion? I know the original breeder and they came from a disease free herd, so I'll still be testing to be sure. I know they can use some copper and minerals. 
Pics in order of the post...
1) Buddy the buck
2) Rose
3) Sienna
4) Sienna's bag


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would say you will be having kids pretty soon. Good luck. How in the world did you get free goats lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice goats janeen  Congrats! and yeah...free??!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, love the paint and yes babies soon. Do you know her due date?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool deal. Looks like you are going to get kids really soon. I like the paint girl as well. The white on her ears is cute


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Very nice, love the paint and yes babies soon. Do you know her due date?


Nope... All 3 of them just ran together all the time.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

RPC said:


> I would say you will be having kids pretty soon. Good luck. How in the world did you get free goats lol


I answered a CL ad. He's in the process of divorce and needed to be rid of everything.... So that's how I got them...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Nice goats janeen  Congrats! and yeah...free??!


Yep, free....


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow awesome you are lucky


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd say you got yourself a nice little starter herd! Can't wait to see the kids from that Paint doe, she's purty!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I'd say you got yourself a nice little starter herd! Can't wait to see the kids from that Paint doe, she's purty!


I can't wait either


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Where do you live I wanna find these deals hahaha


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

RPC said:


> Where do you live I wanna find these deals hahaha


I'm just as surprised as you are. I've gotten babies for free that I had to bottle feed but never anything like this


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She had her babies this evening


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow awesome good for you


----------

